# The full printed score to James Horners ALIENS is now available!



## CJRC (Nov 14, 2020)

How amazing is this?! One of my all-time favorite scores is now available for pre-order. It's such a dense and brilliant score. I am salivating. Definitely on the Christmas list!! 









Aliens


Chris Siddall Music Publishing are very proud to present James Horner's "ALIENS" in Full Score. Be among the first to own and study this iconic score, which features extended note ranges and...



www.chrissiddallmusic.com








i


----------



## wst3 (Nov 14, 2020)

oh my! On my Christmas list!!


----------

